# you say tomato



## Perrito

Hello,

How would one say something like: "You say tomato; I say tomato."  It's when someone means something else and it means the exact same thing; it works in English because there are two different ways to pronounce tomato.  Is there an equivalent in Spanish?  

Gracias,
Greg


----------



## JB

I don't know if you can get a good answer here, unless someone answers using the International Phonetic Alphabet.

I could say (orally)
*
Yo digo calle, tú dices calle*
*Yo digo zapato, tú dices zapato*.

mixing up Mexican, Spanish (Madrid) and Argentine pronunciations, but how would you know in writing?

If you are asking about pronunciation differences, look in the WR Dictionary (above), entering *pronunciation* and *pronunciación* for lists of numerous previous threads on the subject of regional and national differences.


----------



## Fernita

In writing, there's no equivalent in Spanish, as far as I know.
I agree with jbruceismay.


----------



## loladamore

Or: _Tú dices tomate, yo digo jitomate_... but that just sounds silly. I don't know how close a Spanish equivalent -one that people actually say- can get. Perhaps something along the lines of _la misma gata pero revolcada_?


----------



## Orgullomoore

The same occurs in English. There is no difference between "tomato" (pronounced tah-may-toh) and "tomato" (pronounced tah-mah-toh) in writing, either.


----------



## Fernita

Yes, but if you see it written (I say tomato and you say tomato), everyone knows what you're saying, I mean that the pronunciation differs. It's worldwide known.


----------



## JB

Good point, orgullo....

I thought about what loladamore said, but that involves different words for the same things, in different countries or regions (as in the USA vs. England).  I assumed you were specifically looking at pronunciation differences.


----------



## Fernita

Hi jbruceismay!
Just one question.
Don't you agree on the fact that the minute you *read* "You say tomato, I say tomato", you know they are pronounced in different ways?
Saludos para ti.


----------



## loladamore

Perrito said:


> It's when someone means (says?) something else and it means the exact same thing


I presumed Greg was referring to the use of two different forms to express the same concept rather than specifically two different pronunciations of the same word. 
Perhaps he can clarify that for us while we get our thinking caps on.
As Fernita says, we all know exactly what is going on with "You say tomato..."; is there really no Spanish equivalent (even if there is no song)?

Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

Hi dear Lola!
As jbruceismay said before, Greg can find differente ways of pronouncing words according to different countries, regions, etc.
Example:

_*Yo digo calle (pronouncing it: ca-lie), tú dices calle (ca-ye).*_

Cariños desde Buenos Aires.

ps/ Buenas noches a todos, me voy a dormir.


----------



## Perrito

Thanks, I guess there may not be a good exact, but maybe I could do something like: Zapatos and (th)zapatos (la forma española) or calle/caye.  

Gracias,
Gregorio


----------



## Forero

Tú ceceas, y yo seseo.  Tú eres leísta; yo soy loísta.


----------



## Orgullomoore

Fernita said:


> _*Yo digo calle (pronouncing it: ca-lie), tú dices calle (ca-ye).*_



Esto es algo interesante que he observado ser muy común entre los yeístas. Cuando una persona no yeísta dice "elle", ustedes escuchan "elie". 

Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo argentino que al intentar imitar un acento español, dice "pitilio" (pitillo). 

Díganme si me equivoco.


----------



## Fernita

Orgullomoore said:


> Esto es algo interesante que he observado ser muy común entre los yeístas. Cuando una persona no yeísta dice "elle", ustedes escuchan "elie".
> 
> Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo argentino que al intentar imitar un acento español, dice "pitilio" (pitillo).
> 
> Díganme si me equivoco.


 
No te equivocas, al contrario, es así. Nosotros *no* pronunciamos, al menos en Buenos Aires, la "elle" como "elie". Pero sí ocurre en muchas provincias argentinas.


----------



## Tixo

Yo creo que lo que pide Perrito es un refrán del estilo de "_Oca, ganso y ansarón, tres cosas suenan y una son_". Quizás hay algo más específico.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Fernita said:


> Hi jbruceismay!
> Just one question.
> Don't you agree on the fact that the minute you *read* "You say tomato, I say tomato", you know they are pronounced in different ways?
> Saludos para ti.



No. If I *read* that, I think the writer made a mistake.


----------



## Forero

I prefer to see it written in a way that indicates what it means, for example:

_You say "toMAYto"; I say "toMAHto".
_
This is a variation of a line in the old song "Let's Call The Whole Thing Off", in which a couple fears they may be incompatible because they have different backgrounds.  The usual meaning has nothing to do with what they might say, but it has to do with how each person pronounces words like _tomato_, because of their different backgrounds, and how they each view life from possibly opposing points of view.


----------



## Vicario

Yo digo el mar y tú dices la mar....


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vicario said:


> Yo digo el mar y tú dices la mar....



That's a good one, Vicario.

Saludos *desde* Santiago.


----------



## borgonyon

En Yucatán, México, por alguna razón no tienen el sonido de la ñ [en mi tierra no tenemos el sonido de la ch, pronunciamos sh], así que usan ni por ño.

Cariño = carinio
Niño = ninio
Moño = monio

Hay incluso un cuento de una lucha libre entre Santo contra el Demonio Azul que se va a llevar a cabo en Mérida, la capital de la hermana república de Yucatán. Cuando llega el día de la pelea el anunciador dice:
--¡En esta esquita: Santo! --Santo levanta las manos orgulloso.
--¡Y en esta otra: El de monio azul! --un luchador con un moño azul levanta también las manos…

Muy bobo el cuento, pero me acordé de eso.

En este caso: Tu dices ninio, yo digo niño.

Concuerdo con Oldy Nuts, nunca había escuchado tal expresión [you say tomato…] hasta que estuve viviendo en este país por un tiempo.

Me gusta la versión de Vicario. Algo común en mi tierra: Tu dices el calor, yo digo la calor…


----------



## Fernita

Me refería a la canción:
"you say tomato, I say tomato
you eat potato and I eat potato
tomato, tomato, potato, potato
let's call the whole thing off
...."

Disculpen si entendí mal, pero comprendo que no conozcan esta famosa canción ya que es muy vieja, y eso delata mi edad.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En España para indicar la pronunciación de un latinoamericano (o un andaluz) usan la s donde normalmente se escribe z. Así que el ejemplo de zapato funciona: Tú dices sapato, yo digo zapato. O amariyo/amarillo, etc.


----------



## Orgullomoore

Encontré por casualidad aquí "así tú digas banana, yo diga plátano" 40)


----------



## shadebug

Estoy buscando la respuesta a este para subtitular un programa.

Alguien dice Tomato, Tomato, como para decir que does cosas distintas son la misma cosa. Es una construcción normal

P.E.
person 1: I'm sorry I scratched your car (siento rayar tu carro)
person 2: You ripped the door off! (¡Le quitaste la puerta!)
person 1: Tomato Tomato (La misma cosa)

normalmente se usa cuando claramente no son la misma cosa porque una cosa es mucha más grave.

Me gusta las últimas dos que se dijeron aquí (sapato/zapato o plátano/banano) pero no se cual sea más natural

Obviamente puedo usar "la misma cosa" pero me gustaría demostrar algo más del sentido original, de decir que es una diferencia tan pequeña como tomato y tomato


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Para indicar la diferencia por escrito, pondríamos 'tomayto, tomahto'. La diferencia es de pronunciación, no de palabra (banana/plátano).


----------



## shadebug

sí, pero en esta situación lo importante es que la gente entiende lo que quiere decir, (especialmente que son dos cosas identicas)


----------



## loladamore

Hola Shadebug:

Tal vez pudieras utilizar una frase como: "es la misma gata". Creo que es una frase que se dice en varios paises, ¿no? 

Otra cosa, creo que queda mejor "arrancaste la puerta" para _you ripped_ _the door off_.

Saludos.


----------



## shadebug

de alguna manera, arrancar no me suena para algo que se le hace a la puerta de un carro, no sé por qué


----------



## elmohdez

Que mas me da,que me da lo mismo.


----------



## ampurdan

O echando mano a lo añejo: "tanto monta".

(Del dicho: "Tanto monta, monta tanto, Isabel como Fernando", referido a los Reyes Católicos, pero usado luego como expresión para decir que dos cosas son iguales o dos personas tienen la misma importancia).


----------



## Wazowski Michael

How would one say something like: "You say tomato; I say tomato."  in Spanish?

I would say "banana/banano" one vowel changes but are the same, in difference to banano/plátano which are a completely different word and also meaning (different fruit, in short)


----------



## S.V.

_papa, patata, es lo mismo_


----------

